

Beautiful 3-D Brain Scans Show Every Synapse - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvXuq9jRWKE&feature=youtu.be

======
Gravityloss
This is excellent. In my opinion, computer science oriented people interested
in AI should study brains as well - it's a totally different approach to the
problem.

